# Amish Friendship Bread



## chefwannabe (Jun 9, 2004)

Amish Friendship Bread

24 Servings

AMISH FRIENDSHIP BREAD STARTER, 1 cup, recipe follows
1 cup sugar
3 whole eggs
2/3 cup oil
1 (4 ounce) vanilla instant pudding
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 cup pecans, chopped

Grease 2 loaf pans or 1 bundt pan; sprinkle lightly with sugar.
Combine 1 cup Starter with sugar, eggs, oil, pudding mix and vanilla
in bowl; mix well. Add mixture of flour, baking powder, baking soda,
salt and cinnamon; mix well. Stir in pecans. Pour into prepared
pans. Bake at 350 degrees for 45 to 50 minutes or until light brown
and loaves test done. Cool in pans for 10 minutes. Remove to wire
rack to cool completely. May add desired amount and combination of
optional indgredients such as raisins, chopped dates, apples or
candied fruit or mashed bananas.



Amish Friendship Bread Starter

4 Servings

1/2 teaspoon yeast
2 tablespoons warm water
3 cups sugar
3 cups all-purpose flour
3 cups milk


Dissolve yeast in warm water. Add a pinch of the sugar. Let stand
until yeast begins to foam. Combine 1 cup sugar and 1 cup flour in
large nonmetallic bowl. Stir in 1 cup milk gradually. Stir in yeast
mixture with wooden spoon. Let stand, loosely covered, at room
temperature. This is Day 1 (or day 10 for those receiving Starter
from a friend). Days 2 thru 4: Stir daily. Day 5: Pour into larger
container if neccessary. Add 1 cup flour, 1 cup sugar and 1 cup
milk; mix well. Days 6 thru 9: Stir daily. Day 10: Add 1 cup flour,
1 cup sugar and 1 cup milk; mix well. Pour 1 cup mixture into each
of 3 containers. Keep 1 container for yourself (to repeat the cycle)
and give to the other 2 to friends. Be sure to include the
instructions for "feeding" the Starter and the recipe for Amish
Friendship Bread. Prepare bread using remaining Starter.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 11, 2004)

My thighs hate you for this recipe    

My heart is singing for joy though!!!!!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jun 11, 2004)

Looks like an awesome recipe! I live close to Amish country up here and see them in our Kroger once in a great while. I've always wanted to know more about Amish cooking and have a great Amish Noodle Casserole recipe around here somewhere. When I find it, I'll post it!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 12, 2004)

AHHH!!!  Tahnk you SO very much for posting this recipe!  My mother in law had given me a starter last year and like a ******* I never kept a bag for myself.  And to top things of the starter was given to her so she didn't know the recipe for it.  Now I have it and can make it again!  Thank you!!!

Tanis


----------



## karaburun (Feb 26, 2005)

*Thank´s a lot for your recipe. 
I´ve just print it for baking in the next week.

It sound´s interesting.

regrets from
Tanja*


----------



## crewsk (Feb 27, 2005)

Karaburun, thank you for bringing this back up! I have been looking for the starter recipe for Amish friendship bread. I love to make this bread & use chocolate instant pudding instead of the vanilla!


----------



## Hungry (Mar 1, 2005)

If you are interested in Amish Bread and other recipes with the Amish Starter batter go to:

http://www.armchair.com/recipe/amish/amishvar.html

I think this site is the one that says you can freeze the Starter.
My last batch, I froze two starters.  When thawed they worked, no problem!

Charlie


----------



## Raine (Mar 1, 2005)

Good stuff!


----------

